# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche chien femelle ok enfants

## brownie

Bonjour,

Je recherche un chien pour ma sur.
Il faudrait plutôt une femelle non catégorisée qui est compatible avec les jeunes enfants ( 6 ans ) et grands enfants ( 12 et 15 ans ). 
Il faudrait un chien dont on connaît le passé et qui pourrait être adopté en douceur... ma sur n est pas réticente à venir le voir plusieurs fois afin d'être sûre de la compatibilité entre le chien et sa future famille.
Niveau taille ( sauf petite taille) âge et race elle n a pas de d exigence juste ne pas prendre un chien trop âgé  pour éviter de le perdre trop vite...

Le chien vivrait en famille dans une maison avec jardin clôturé sans autre animaux. Il  serait sortie tous les jours minimum 2 x par jours dans les champs  + balade le week-end en forêt.
Il resterait seul grand max 6h/ jours.
Les enfants sont respectueux des animaux mais la plus jeune est un peu craintive/timide il lui faut donc un peu de temps pour s habituer à l'animal.
Sinon ils ont déjà eu un chien bull terrier qui est décédé de vieillesse et connaissent la responsabilité  qu imcombe la vie avec un chien.
Un chien en famille d acceuil serait idéal pour bien connaitre son comportement.

Ils habitent en région parisienne ( val doise ) et peuvent se déplacer dans la Picardie ou Normandie si besoin 

En vous remerciant

----------


## Alantka

*Papaye, 2 ans, 20 kg :* "Très facile à vivre, je suis propre et je ne détruit pas pendant les absences. Je suis une chienne assez discrète puisque craintive avec les inconnus mais au bout de quelques minutes, je vais vit aller présenter mon dos pour me faire gratouiller."

>> https://www.secondechance.org/animal...-creole-956999




___________________


*Jena, 6 ans, Cavalier King Charles :* "Jena est non seulement très belle, mais comme tout CKC, elle est très calme, très douce, très câline et elle aime tout le monde ! de ses soucis oculaires, il lui reste une Kératite sèche à l'il gauche, ce qui nécessite des soins 2xjour. Elle a également un léger souffle au cur et doit prendre 1 cp/jour."

>> https://www.secondechance.org/animal...es-jena-956009




___________________


*Aya, 7 ans, croisée Pinsher :* "Je suis une petite pépette câline et douce, j'aime le contact avec mes humains, j'adore me lover sur leurs genoux. Je pourrais faire le tour du monde dans les bras de la personne que j'aime. Je suis plutôt discrète et japprécie ma tranquillité, je ne suis pas fan des autres chiens, je les tolère si je nai pas le choix mais jévite les contacts. Je préférerais être la seule 4 pattes de la famille."

>> https://www.secondechance.org/animal...pinsher-948413




___________________


*Booh, 1 an 1/2, croisée créole, 18 kg  :* "Je suis une jeune louloute très affectueuse. Je suis habituée à vivre avec des enfants en bas âge, jaime mes congénères, je n'aime pas trop les chats. Je suis dynamique alors un jardin me semble indispensable en plus de belles balades."

>> https://www.secondechance.org/animal...non-lof-953910

----------


## brownie

Bonjour je transmet merci beaucoup
Booh est en fa ?
Les 2 petits ( ckc et chihuahuas ne vont pas correspondre) je viens de modifier ce détail 
Papaye est très craintive ?
Booh tolère les chats ou non car ma sur veut prendre un chat aussi avant ou après elle n est pas pressée ( je viens de voir que booh est adoptée je pense qu'une louloute dans ce profil pourrait correspondre)

----------

